# Mapa Global de Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas



## Vince (23 Abr 2007 às 10:56)

Não sei se este mapa já andou por aqui, mas achei-o muito interessante.

É uma mapa da NASA que compila a distribuição das descargas eléctricas a nível global, dados recolhidos de várias formas, de 1995 a 2003.

*Clicar na imagem para aumentar:*


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 11:28)

Vince disse:


> Não sei se este mapa já andou por aqui, mas achei-o muito interessante.
> 
> É uma mapa da NASA que compila a distribuição das descargas eléctricas a nível global, dados recolhidos de várias formas, de 1995 a 2003.
> 
> *Clicar na imagem para aumentar:*



Interessante, bem que já tinha procurado na net algo parecido ainda não tinha encontrado.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2007 às 13:02)

Mapa interessante onde dá para ver que, dada a posição geográfica, Portugal não está assim tão mal. No entanto, as regiões de clima mediterrâneo não são muito favoráveis às trovoadas.


----------



## Mago (23 Abr 2007 às 14:06)

Por acaso, mapa interessante, ha tempos num documentario sobre trovoadas no National Geographic e disseram que existe uma cidade no norte da Austrália onde é a zona onde existem mais descargas electricas a nível mundial.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (11 Mar 2016 às 22:45)

Vince disse:


> Não sei se este mapa já andou por aqui, mas achei-o muito interessante.
> 
> É uma mapa da NASA que compila a distribuição das descargas eléctricas a nível global, dados recolhidos de várias formas, de 1995 a 2003.
> 
> *Clicar na imagem para aumentar:*



Ola...gostava de saber porque razão portugal tem menos actividade eléctrica que os estados unidos se se encontram ao mesmo nivel?


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mar 2016 às 23:11)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Ola...gostava de saber porque razão portugal tem menos actividade eléctrica que os estados unidos se se encontram ao mesmo nivel?


estas a olhar para o lado errado, portugal climaticamente é semelhante ( repito semelhante e não igual) a costa oeste da Califórnia sendo São Francisco parecido com o Porto mas mais seco  e vez que têm um nivel semelhante  se descargas


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2016 às 23:19)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Ola...gostava de saber porque razão portugal tem menos actividade eléctrica que os estados unidos se se encontram ao mesmo nivel?



Os EUA têm o Golfo do México, local onde há grande acumulação de calor e humidade. Isto alimenta as tempestades que lá ocorrem (às vezes em combinação com o ar ártico). Por diversos fatores, o oeste americano não tem acesso a essa humidade e calor. Daí que até mesmo os EUA tenha climas muito diferentes.

A latitude não é grande preditor de raios. A Líbia está mais ou menos à mesma latitude de Cuba e os climas são completamente distintos.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Mar 2016 às 00:58)

As trovoadas são um bicho estranho é necessário muita humidade cape e um lapse rate mas mesmo assim pode não dar


----------

